# House M.D.'s Wardrobe



## Sam Krupa (Aug 12, 2010)

So I am a big fan of Hugh Laurie's wardrobe on House, the expensive blazer and OCBDs, worn without any buttons done and nothing tucked, or a classic blazer over a rock and roll tshirt, the ivy league style mixed with "too busy being a genius/minding my own business to care" attitude.

But I am bad at identifying particular pieces in his wardrobe -- which stripes/colors, collars, fabrics, outerwear, accessories, etc he is wearing in any one scene.

Any discussion of this would be appreciated!

For instance, analysis of this look would be well appreciated:

https://house.wikia.com/wiki/File:HouseSeason_6.jpg

In particular, what is the fabric of his jacket? What style is the jacket? I do love how silky smooth and soft it appears to be, along with how sleek and modern it is.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

My analysis of that character's dress is that every aspect of it and his grooming is redolent of a derelict, and thank heaven I don't have to look like that.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Just looks like a Prince of Whales check sportcoat, or worse, suit jacket worn over a short-tailed OCBD like you can find under the BB Black Fleece, Lands' End Canvas, and LL Bean Signature lines. You know the rest.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not impressed. His wardrobe advisor, or whatever they are referred to in Hollywood, is trying too hard to make him look cool and casual. Too affected. I think it is pitiful. I much prefer Dr. Marcus Welby!


----------



## velmingrafter (Jun 16, 2010)

Not a great look. Maybe if he ironed and tucked in that shirt, and got rid of the 20 year old running shoes, it could work. It looks like the sleeves on the jacket are a tad long as well.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

This kinda made me think... I grew up in a family of, and was consequentially around plenty of other, academics. Most of them didn't dress this way, but did I see enough of this "I'm a hyperfocused genius" look, yet for the life of me I can't think of a single perpetrator who actually proved themselves to be above average intellect. Most were just riding the cliche' sidesaddle to justify being selfish, lazy, and tactless. Now, that kind of fits with House's character, but seeing the look in real life, and not on TV, it's kind of like seeing the rockstar look away from a rock concert; somehow, not as impressive. 

Just my $0.02. I'm not condemning you for liking it, but the message of this look is "me, me, me, me, me." Not sure of that's what you want to say to the world.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bernie Zack said:


> I think it is pitiful.


The poor man looks like the bums that used to panhandle spare change around Washington Park 45 years ago!


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

<HOUSEVOICE>So! These guys are criticizing a character for dressing in a way that MOSTLY makes sense, given that he's well-paid, doesn't care what other people think, and is on his feet a lot--plus he has a limp. Why are they doing this? Because they're IDIOTS! Also, because they don't watch the show.

But that gimp doctor ... interesting. He doesn't care what other people think, but he's posing for the camera. Which means either he DOES care--but we know he doesn't--or else he's humoring somebody. Now who does House humor? Any of you brain-dead wannabee doctors still with me? Cuddy! It's always about Cuddy. Which would also explain why he's wearing that oddly well-pressed and BORING jacket, with those too-long sleeves that will get in the way when he's scribbling on his whiteboard. That's the one thing that doesn't make sense. Why would a size 12 liver show up in a size 8 patient? Hellllloooooo? M-e-t-a-p-h-o-r? IT'S NOT HIS JACKET!!!!

Well, then, whose is it? Anyone? Honestly, you guys have the memory of a gnat. I just SAID it's always about Cuddy. So the jacket comes from her, and that means she's in a relationship with someone who's boring and a neat freak. And because House wants something from her, he agreed to wear that jacket for the shot. What does House ALWAYS want from Cuddy? PERMISSION TO DO A CRAZY PROCEDURE, THANK YOU, the non-idiot in the back.

So we know why the jacket, but we don't know whose it is. All we know is he's neat and boring.

Somebody go measure Wilson's arms.</HOUSEVOICE>


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 and very well played...LOL, Kurt N, your response is a classic!


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I hear the cane will make an excellent fall accessory this year.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice response Kurt N!

I am far more impressed by House's Sota turntable than his wardrobe.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> <HOUSEVOICE>So! These guys are criticizing a character for dressing in a way that MOSTLY makes sense, given that he's well-paid, doesn't care what other people think, and is on his feet a lot--plus he has a limp. Why are they doing this? Because they're IDIOTS! Also, because they don't watch the show.
> 
> But that gimp doctor ... interesting. He doesn't care what other people think, but he's posing for the camera. Which means either he DOES care--but we know he doesn't--or else he's humoring somebody. Now who does House humor? Any of you brain-dead wannabee doctors still with me? Cuddy! It's always about Cuddy. Which would also explain why he's wearing that oddly well-pressed and BORING jacket, with those too-long sleeves that will get in the way when he's scribbling on his whiteboard. That's the one thing that doesn't make sense. Why would a size 12 liver show up in a size 8 patient? Hellllloooooo? M-e-t-a-p-h-o-r? IT'S NOT HIS JACKET!!!!
> 
> ...


My focus is on Cuddy.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

When he's writing on his whiteboard, the sleeves won't be in the way, because they will "ride up with wear" (thank you, _Are You Being Served?_).


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

It certainly isn't business casual, but from a purely casual perspective I think that Hugh Laurie looks good in these clothes on the show. To me his signature is the narrow lapel sport coats (probably suit coats) over very casual clothes. I would like to know where he gets the sport coats, but they may be made for him by the shoes costumer. If you search the internet and that other fashion forum, you can find more discussion of his clothing with the hate it is getting here.

Love the show.

Cuddy sure, but 13? Wow! And Cameron - double wow!


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Well it's high time this Forum catches up on Hugh Laurie's wardrobe. After all, why should the guys in Trad have all the fun? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sam Krupa (Aug 12, 2010)

*good responses*

Lots of hating; yes. But thanks for the responses; I finally know that sport coat has a Prince of Wales check (or glen plaid it seems to also be called). From a distance, you can't really see the check pattern at all, it looks more like a heathered gray almost. But it seems from J. Marko the attitude changes to one that is a bit more positive (-: And I must agree with J. Marko, I do love the nice coat over the casual shirts, from tshirts to untucked OCBDs, which I read somewhere are actually stored rolled up in a ball before shooting to maximize wrinkes. In adoration, I ordered a must-iron OCBD which I have no intention of ironing.

Lastly, J.Marko, any links to that other forum with house discussions? (it is style forum, correct??!)

Thanks again! Please keep it coming.

--Sam Krupa


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Sam Krupa said:


> Lots of hating; yes. But thanks for the responses; I finally know that sport coat has a Prince of Wales check (or glen plaid it seems to also be called).


Just on a side-note: Technically, Glen Urquhart (or Glenurquhart) plaid is the proper name for what is _nicknamed_ "Prince of Wales check".


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Grayson said:


> Well it's high time this Forum catches up on Hugh Laurie's wardrobe. After all, why should the guys in Trad have all the fun? :icon_smile_big:


Actually this is much more in line with Hugh Laurie's non-House wardrobe:



















Cruiser


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the idea is to make him look like a successful doctor with the means to afford expensive clothing, who after years of impartiality, bitterness, and vicodin abuse,has lost the urge to wear his expensive clothing in a self-respecting manner. And regarding that look, House pulls it off very well!


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Actually this is much more in line with Hugh Laurie's non-House wardrobe:


 Celebrities dress down and drive cheap cars in public to avoid being spotted. At home, we all know he wears exclusively his Jeeves and Wooster wardrobe.:icon_smile:


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> Just on a side-note: Technically, Glen Urquhart (or Glenurquhart) plaid is the proper name for what is _nicknamed_ "Prince of Wales check".


The pattern is the same, it's just that a true Prince of Wales check is much larger than any glenurquhart.


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

*Cuddy?*

Cuddy-Nah
13-yeah
Cameron-yeah

But, I am really partial to cut-throat *****.

Isn't it fun what a thread a likely troll can start?


----------



## Sam Krupa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey lizardking, just because I actually appreciate House's look doesn't mean I am a troll!

I really didn't think there would be so much hate outside of the trad forum....


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't worry; soon you'll learn to crave it, then come to exhibit it.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

It is fun and much easier to put stuff down. Try it!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

J.Marko said:


> It is fun and much easier to put stuff down. Try it!


And others simply don't think of slovenly as an aesthetic paradigm.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> And others simply don't think of slovenly as an aesthetic paradigm.


Sorry, I did not mean to imply that anyone putting down House's costumes was not expressing their actual opinion or being lazy. It is however fun to put down things you don't like, I think!

To be fair though, the OP was asking for analysis of the details of the style, not asking what people thought of it unless I am mistaken.


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

*Sorry Sam Krupa*

No offense intended. I am, of course, the lizard king, so a troll is just a common part of my odd world. :icon_smile_big:

I'm not apologizing for my choice of cut-throat though.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

ok, now that you mention it...

lucky 13 !!! :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

lizardking said:


> I am, of course, the lizard king


No you're not. This is the lizard king and he has been dead for many years now. Even if he was still alive I doubt that he would be participating in a men's fashion forum.










Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

This was probably a legitimate question. Not everyone wears ties 24/7 (even though I'll admit I'm one who wishes traditional mens' dress would be more popular than it seems to be today.)


----------



## shatal (Oct 20, 2008)

My Pet said:


> Just looks like a Prince of Whales check sportcoat, or worse, suit jacket worn over a short-tailed OCBD like you can find under the BB Black Fleece, Lands' End Canvas, and LL Bean Signature lines. You know the rest.


Wales?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, HRH has put on a little weight in his middle age. ;P


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

My Pet said:


> Prince of Whales


Missed that. Delightful. Might have to change my handle.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Missed that. Delightful. Might have to change my handle.


I liked it so much, I typed it.

(Or it was late and I was debating between tallow candles and lamp oil)


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

Sam Krupa said:


> So I am a big fan of Hugh Laurie's wardrobe on House, the expensive blazer and OCBDs, worn without any buttons done and nothing tucked, or a classic blazer over a rock and roll tshirt, the ivy league style mixed with "too busy being a genius/minding my own business to care" attitude.
> 
> But I am bad at identifying particular pieces in his wardrobe -- which stripes/colors, collars, fabrics, outerwear, accessories, etc he is wearing in any one scene.
> 
> ...


 Loooks to me like this jacket is a suit coat broken apart and worn as " I don't really care" type of look. Fabric looks like a worsted wool. If it is a blazer, I appears to be a solid wool, light gray jacket. The shirt looks like an inexpesive oxford from Brooks Brothers or similar brand, and apprears to be washed and only lightly ironed... consequently the puckered seams..denim appears to be a dark wash, which is nice when paired with a sport coat. Shoes appear to be Nike or New Balance tennis shoes and probably best saved to wear in the gym.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, but it's a costume that suits his character, nothing more. Not one you should emulate either -- pretty much all the characters find his grooming and dress quite off-putting.

Doesn't mean I like the character any less, though.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Contact Cathy Crandall. She does the clothing for the show.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0186285/


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

mysharona said:


> The pattern is the same, it's just that a true Prince of Wales check is much larger than any glenurquhart.


Odd. My info is that they're the same, one is just a nickname. (Esquire's _Big Black Book_, 2006)


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

That jacket has sleeves that are a good inch too long so for starters its off the rack, judging by the skinny lapels I would say its cranked out by a clothier that follows fashion trends BUT since TV/MOVIE clothing is generally of a fairly high quality I am going to guess its a Hugo Boss or similar. The lapels are current fashion and its a nice shade of gray. The rest of the outfit, aside from the new Balance shoes, could be anybody. Even if the shirt was ironed and tucked in I don't think that jacket looks good with an OCBD. It would look better with a simple white point collar sans tie with the top button open and a pair of black derby/bluchers on his feet, black belt with a simple silver buckle and he would look more hip and less hung over.


----------



## alex4u (Feb 3, 2011)

Well i dont have a great fashion sense but I think in most of the The House MD episodes the costumes are generally good. I like House's jackets specifically.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Huge fan of Foreman's style here.

House's clothing works for him. I like it the way it is. Scruffy yes. But he is an addict.


----------

